# What is the quality of RALPH Ralph Lauren made for Dillards?



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

I just purchased my first camel hair blazer off of Ebay. I know I won't be able to wear it until late September, at least living in South Jersey. I just came back from Cape May and it had to have been 90 degrees. It seems like a good quality jacket for what I paid, $12. The seller mistakenly listed it at RL Blue Label, because RALPH Ralph Lauren and Polo RL both have blue labels. The jacket is 100% camel hair with the fabric woven by Loro Piana. Unfortunately the jacket is made in China but that doesn't seem to detract from it's quality. I know it is fused but I'm still wondering about the jacket's quality? I was able to find out that Loro Piana is a member of the Superfine Wool Council of the Cashmere and Camel Hair Manufacturers Institute.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

You did well for $12. If it fits enjoy wearing it. 

To answer your question, the LAUREN line is a low end RL line available in most middling department stores (Macy's, Dillards, etc.). Quality is in line with other dept. store brands.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

RALPH Ralph Lauren is a line made exclusively for Dillard's. Ralph Lauren and his company have no involvement in the production process. It's a licensed product consisting of suits, sportcoats, dress trousers and outerwear. It's essentially one of Dillard's private labels like Roundtree & Yourke, Murano, or Danial Cremieux. Dillard's uses different factories to produce the various products with most of the items now made overseas. Quality is decent for a department store brand. I've noticed that the fabrics tend to be better then on other suits at similar price points. I have a nice 3/4 overcoat that's lasted 4+ years. I'd start considering to buy some of the pieces at 50% off.

It's not to be confused with LAUREN Ralph Lauren, another licensed product with Ralph Lauren's name on it. RALPH has some redeeming qualities while LAUREN is pure crap.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

I referenced LAUREN above, when the OP addressed the RALPH line. Sorry for the confusion, my eyes were playing tricks on me.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

nolan50410 said:


> Quality is decent for a department store brand. I've noticed that the fabrics tend to be better then on other suits at similar price points.


Yes, that is the one quality of the jacket that I can see is exceptional. The fabric seems to be very high quality and I was surprised to see that the fabric was woven by Loro Piana.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

My RALPH 3/4 overcoat is made of Loro Piana lambswool. Dillard's uses Loro Piana for several of their lines. You'll see LP on RALPH and Turnberry suits, sportcoats and outerwear. There was a gorgeous Turnberry coat with LP Stormsystem fabric last winter that got snatched up at 50% off before I could grab it.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Does Ralph Lauren have any _actual_ involvement with his brands or are they all licensed out these days?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

hockeyinsider said:


> Does Ralph Lauren have any _actual_ involvement with his brands or are they all licensed out these days?


Polo Ralph Lauren (also called "Blue Label"), Black Label, Purple Label, Polo Golf and maybe a couple other lines are still completely designed and manufactured by the Ralph Lauren Corporation. If it's a line sold on the website, then they are in control of it. If they don't have it on the site, it's going to be a licensed product.

As far as Ralph himself having much involvement....I've heard he works with Purple and Black labels a lot, but not much on the basic stuff anymore.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> Does Ralph Lauren have any _actual_ involvement with his brands or are they all licensed out these days?


Nolan50410 is right, Ralph Lauren does still design for his Purple, Black and Blue labels but he is more concentrated and involved with his higher end lines. Lauren also designs for the RLX, Golf and Tennis clothing lines. His other brands such as Chaps, Lauren Ralph Lauren and the aforementioned RALPH Ralph Lauren have no involvement by either himself personally, his design team or his company. Lauren and Ralph are licensed solely to department stores that control the design and manufacturing of the brand. Chaps on the other hand was sold by Ralph Lauren to Kohl's department stores. The brands marketed to younger consumers, Polo Jeans Co. and Rugby, to complete with brands such as Hollister & Co. and Abercrombie & Fitch, are owned by Ralph Lauren but are designed out of house. Polo Jeans was licensed to department stores but was discontinued in the US in 2007 and Rugby is only available at Rugby.com or at a Rugby boutique.


----------

